# Is this oven pilot light adjustable?



## Lewis7982 (Jun 21, 2014)

It's the summer, and my Americana oven pilot light seems to generate quite a lot of heat. I'd light to keep it on for convenience, but adjust it down if possible. I understand pilot lights often have screws to adjust the height of the flame, but I can't find one. I have attached a photo. Is it possible to adjust this one?


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

some can some can't...trace pilot tube back to valve to see if there is adjusting screw...:yes::yes:


----------

